# so how many ppl have i given good thoughts to today?



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

i couldnt stop thinking of this amazing site all day at work today.......such naughty thoughts......:blush:


----------



## RentonBob (Aug 16, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> i couldnt stop thinking of this amazing site all day at work today.......such naughty thoughts......:blush:



Raises hand :blush:


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

oh yea?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 16, 2010)

Indifferent thoughts, to be honest.


----------



## RJI (Aug 16, 2010)

I want in...


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

RJI said:


> I want in...



hmmmmmm, group?


----------



## RJI (Aug 16, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> hmmmmmm, group?




As long as there is no sword crossing I am game


----------



## BR25 (Aug 16, 2010)

I want in, but there's gonna have to be some kind of system. Spots are filling up quickly.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

BR25 said:


> I want in, but there's gonna have to be some kind of system. Spots are filling up quickly.



very well, i pick the spot on the bottom....so i can feel it all


----------



## BR25 (Aug 16, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> very well, i pick the spot on the bottom....so i can feel it all



No arguments here. I think that spot was always reserved for you.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

BR25 said:


> No arguments here. I think that spot was always reserved for you.



ok........so whose first lets begin....lol
lets see how much i can really handle


----------



## BR25 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm gonna start shoving to get to the front of the line lol.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

BR25 said:


> I'm gonna start shoving to get to the front of the line lol.



hurry up...im getting cold over here!


----------



## BR25 (Aug 16, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> hurry up...im getting cold over here!



Hurry, someone give me a map, a gps...something!!!


----------



## RJI (Aug 16, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> hurry up...im getting cold over here!



LOL its like 90 today


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

RJI said:


> LOL its like 90 today



hey im in the a.c and nakeed


----------



## BR25 (Aug 16, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> hey im in the a.c and nakeed



Well the movement on this thread is about to pick up lol.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

BR25 said:


> Well the movement on this thread is about to pick up lol.



oh and let me just describe myself a little so u knwo whats waiting...
135, 5.7 stunning blue eys, drk hr great body...bring it on sexy guysss


----------



## BR25 (Aug 16, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> oh and let me just describe myself a little so u knwo whats waiting...
> 135, 5.7 stunning blue eys, drk hr great body...bring it on sexy guysss



Now you're just being cruel lol.


----------



## RJI (Aug 16, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> hey im in the a.c and nakeed




Pics or you might be a 13 year old boy playing on the interweb 

or not...


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

RJI said:


> Pics or you might be a 13 year old boy playing on the interweb
> 
> or not...



not sure y a 13 year old would be into this....


----------



## BR25 (Aug 16, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> not sure y a 13 year old would be into this....



What are you talking about. That's when we were at our freakiest lol.


----------



## RJI (Aug 16, 2010)

BR25 said:


> What are you talking about. That's when we were at our freakiest lol.



yeah i agree, males peak early...


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

BR25 said:


> What are you talking about. That's when we were at our freakiest lol.



well since i aint a guy....i wouldnt know!! LOL


----------



## BR25 (Aug 16, 2010)

RJI said:


> yeah i agree, males peak early...



At that point it was by any means necessary lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 16, 2010)

What did I miss?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno, but I feel like I should be naked...somewhere.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I dunno, but I feel like I should be naked...somewhere.



oh yeah....u missed it, was totally awsome!!!!!!!


----------

